# Can’t find the thread where shadows getting thin



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well now he isn’t

He’s eating non stop

I’ve increased his meat intake to one and half pounds a day 

His rice , veg and non grain biscuit remains the same 

His backbone has filled out

This hound will live a bit longer

Methinks

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibly Jean

He demands routine 

Decides what time his breakfast should be served

It’s when he asks for it not before 

When it’s time he will tell me 

And I may not have a controlling husband,

I’d tell him to get lost

I have a controlling German Shepard 

Who patiently guides me into his way of thinking 

With soft brown eyes 

And is on killer mode to strangers 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And penguin 

You will recognise this hound

Whose soft brown eyes gently worked Lesley into compliance 

No dogs on the patio, definitely not in the kitchen 

Until

He and she passed together into the kitchen

And we sat back as she and he chatted together in the kitchen 

And the result was your dog 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am really pleased to read of the change, great news and he will soon get back to being the one and only HfH beloved of so many on here who have been beguiled by his eyes....

They do say that pets take after their owners, so OK, is it you or Albert with beguiling eyes ?

Answers please in a plain brown envelope to;





🤗😉🙃 🤔🤐


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It must be Albert 

Because it seems I am a bigot 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

His problems haven't changed
I still need to get up in the night
Because of bowel problems 
But that’s how it is 
With this hound 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But hey

You now have a dog 

Has he not sorted Leslie out 

To his way of thinking ?

Be fair 

Has he done more than you could ?

Sandra


----------

